# To the young guy who's replacing me:



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello Jason,

We met on Friday, which sadly, was my last day with my employer of the last 2 1/2 years. As I mentioned, my family and I are off to Houston next week for my wife's job. I wish we would have had more time to talk as there are a few things I'd like to tell you. You mentioned you are also on this site from time to time, so I hope you'll see this here.

There are a few things I'd like to pass along.....

Understand that Doug is, bar none, the best man I ever worked for. He has more experience and years in the trade than anyone else I've encountered. He started doing this back in the lead and oakum days when he was a young man like you and has been at it ever since. That's more than 40 years now. His business has survived when many others have not. He knows this trade like the back of his hand.

Understand the very fortunate situation you are in as a third year apprentice. He chose to hire you on when I know of a few qualified journeymen who are looking for work. He sees some potential in you. As such, all of that knowledge he has amassed over the last four decades, he wants to share with you.

Doug has plumbed everything from little tiny tract houses to giant commercial projects such as military bases, hospitals, prisons, and aquariums. He has done every kind of service work you can imagine, and some you've never even heard of. He is among the best at all of it.

So, though I understand you are pretty knowledgeable already, here is an awesome opportunity for you to LEARN....

All of that said, here is some practical advice to help you along.....

Doug can be a little hard to take. Yes, he does yell if you pi$$ him off. Don't make him have to teach you the same lesson twice, pay attention to detail and quality, and GET YOUR LICENSE as soon as you have the hours. The yelling will stop. Don't take it personally, you have to prove yourself.

Never argue with Doug. If you were trained to do something one way and he tells you to do it another, do what you're told. Afterwards, ask him why he likes to do it the way he does. I guarantee, you'll learn something. Over time, once you prove to him that you have some skills, he'll let you do it your own way. 

Understand that Doug is a deeply but very quietly religious man. In fact, he got his start in plumbing as a way to earn a living while he was in Bible college. Yes, he is an ordained Baptist minister. The opportunity to have a congregation of his own never presented itself to him, so he stuck with plumbing. His customers should give thanks for that. I guess God noticed he had plenty of preachers, but not nearly enough good plumbers.....

What this means to you is, watch your language. I know those of us in the trades tend to love expressing ourselves through profanity, but, at least when speaking to him, watch your mouth. It's a sign of respect.

What ever you do, DO NOT show up for work with alcohol on your breath. He will fire you for that and not think twice. I've seen it happen to a couple of guys. Don't go there.

If you smoke, cool. Just don't ever smoke in his trucks. Ever. Again, it's a respect thing. His trucks, his rules. Also, don't ever let him catch you standing around the job site smoking. It will not end well for you.

Doug takes on a wide variety of wildly dis-similar work. You might spend six months on a single commercial site, and then, one day you'll find your self changing out a gas valve on a pizza oven. No kidding. Be prepared to adapt quickly....

Doug is one of only a few plumbers around here who will work on mobile/manufactured homes. AKA trailers. Get used to it. My best plumbing horror stories come from being under a trailer house while working for Doug. Don't be one of those guys who thinks he's too good to work on a trailer. You're not. Think of trailers as an opportunity to hone your problem solving skills. Hope you're not afraid of spiders, snakes, dead cats, or raccoons. I've met all of the above at one time or another while under a trailer. Plus, you're kind of skinny. Guess what's in your future...

Doug will never ask you to do something he won't do though. In fact, just recently, on the night before Thanksgiving, Doug and I were side by side under a trailer at 9:00 pm. An elderly lady from his church owns it and called him because she didn't have any hot water except for one faucet. Guess where the rest of it was going? That's right, broken CPVC all over.

Remember how I said Doug is the best guy I ever worked for? Doug wouldn't take a dime of her money. Paid my wages though. I was humbled.....

So, I'm sorry that this is so long winded, but I just wanted you to understand you're not just working for any old shop. You're working for a man who is the best plumber I know. One of the best men I've ever met, and a man who I'm proud to call my mentor and my friend....

Good luck!


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

this was very nice to read, not many employees are grateful to the man they work for, it shows the typed of man you are greenscout.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very classy. Apparently Doug was not the only man of honor in Pueblo.

Jason has big work boots to fill.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!

I hope you manage to find an employer similar to Doug in Texas.

You deserve to! :thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Hello Jason,
> 
> You mentioned you are also on this site from time to time, so I hope you'll see this here. <snip>
> 
> I think Doug should be given a copy of this.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Greenscout, that was one of the best reads that I have had in a long while. If I could find a candidate with a 1/4 of your work ethic, and loyalty, I would do a double back flip. Good luck with your move, and we all wish you well.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you GreenscoutII for writing such a nice piece on your previous employer. I have rarely seen someone have that level of respect for another person. It has given me much joy(needed) to read that, and I wanted to say thanks.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like Houston is gaining a great person, and plumber.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

GreenscoutII,

Like I said in a previous PM; look me up when you get to Houston. If I can't hire you I will point in the right direction of some good shops. Good luck on your move


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bump.

What can I say its a good read.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Very well written


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

GS II ,,, That did us ALL a good feeling . It is VERY hard to express to other men how much respect we have for one another . You are a good man ! Good luck !


----------



## acpstx (May 5, 2011)

Great post! If you are ever looking for opportunities in the Houston area, send me a message.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW !
I just stumbled on to this thread, and it deserves a fresh bump !


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Very few people get a chance to understand others like that. I am glad you did.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words which doesn't happen often . If you are ever living in the Dallas area look me up I would make room to hire you on. Thank you albacore for bumping this thread so I would have a chance to read this. Thanks for the post greenscout it reminds me of the man I worked for at this company , he passed away a couple years ago and I miss him everyday.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> I'm at a loss for words which doesn't happen often . If you are ever living in the Dallas area look me up I would make room to hire you on. Thank you albacore for bumping this thread so I would have a chance to read this. Thanks for the post greenscout it reminds me of the man I worked for at this company , he passed away a couple years ago and I miss him everyday.


It's a good read. Really.

I'd donate both of your gonads to learn where Jason is these days.

My Gut tells me he didn't heed the advice and respect the boundaries.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

The younger guys I have working for me don't understand its easier to just do what you are told to do , instead of all the mouthing.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well welcome to Houston looks like you won't be able to work for jong Moore ars well some of the big plumbing companies doesn't sound like you cup of tea but dough sounds like my boss I'm a journeyman plumber and for the most part all he is their for is to watch me work but their is still a lot of things he knows that I don't have a clue


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The guy probably read this on his iphone with the PZ app at work as you were heading out of town. 

Good luck in TX, I hear even the socialists there have guns.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> The guy probably read this on his iphone with the PZ app at work as you were heading out of town.
> 
> Good luck in TX, I hear even the socialists there have guns.


I believe that it didn't work out in Texas, and they went back to CO.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I believe that it didn't work out in Texas, and they went back to CO.


That's how I remember it. Things didn't pan out in Texas. They returned to Colorado, struggled a bit and then Greenscout landed a 'Golden Parachute' gig.


----------

